# KDE 4.6.5 - brak polskich znakow

## dolohow

Po aktualizacji z kde 4.4 (chyba) do wersji z 4.6 nie mam polskich znakow. W ustawieniach ustawilem wszedzie polski (no chyba, ze gdzies zapomnialem).

```
LANG=pl_PL.utf8

LC_CTYPE=pl_PL.utf8

LC_NUMERIC="pl_PL.utf8"

LC_TIME="pl_PL.utf8"

LC_COLLATE=C

LC_MONETARY="pl_PL.utf8"

LC_MESSAGES="pl_PL.utf8"

LC_PAPER="pl_PL.utf8"

LC_NAME="pl_PL.utf8"

LC_ADDRESS="pl_PL.utf8"

LC_TELEPHONE="pl_PL.utf8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="pl_PL.utf8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="pl_PL.utf8"

LC_ALL=

```

```
# Use keymap to specify the default console keymap.  There is a complete tree

# of keymaps in /usr/share/keymaps to choose from.

keymap="pl"

# Should we first load the 'windowkeys' console keymap?  Most x86 users will

# say "yes" here.  Note that non-x86 users should leave it as "no".

# Loading this keymap will enable VT switching (like ALT+Left/Right)

# using the special windows keys on the linux console.

windowkeys="YES"

# The maps to load for extended keyboards.  Most users will leave this as is.

extended_keymaps=""

#extended_keymaps="backspace keypad euro2"

# Tell dumpkeys(1) to interpret character action codes to be 

# from the specified character set.

# This only matters if you set unicode="yes" in /etc/rc.conf.

# For a list of valid sets, run `dumpkeys --help`

dumpkeys_charset=""

# Some fonts map AltGr-E to the currency symbol ¤ instead of the Euro €

# To fix this, set to "yes"

fix_euro="NO"

```

----------

## lsdudi

raczej chodzi o czcionki.

Napewno czcionki ustawione w panelu sterowania wyświetlają polskie znaki

----------

## dolohow

OK, powiedz w ktorym miejscu to jest to sie upewnie.

----------

## lsdudi

ustawienia systemowe -> wyglad programow -> czcionki  

ustaw wszystkie czcionki (w polu na dole powinienes miec "Zażółć Gęślą Jaźń" prawidłowo wyświetlone )

----------

## dolohow

```
Zażółć Gęślą Jaźń
```

To mam dobrze wyswietlone, ale pisac w dalszym ciagu nie moge...

----------

## lsdudi

no to ustaw klawiaturę na polską

ustawienia systemowe -> sprzęt -> urządzenia wejściowe ->klawiatura zakładka układ

----------

## dolohow

OK, teraz działa.

Dziękuję, non stop muszą coś przenosić w tych "Ustawieniach systemowych"

Temat do zamknięcia.

----------

